# Headless Horseman Hayrides



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, I have been many times, though not the last 2 years. I live about a half hour from ulster park (Im in orange county) It IS a bit pricey, but they definitly have the country ambiance with the corn-maze, haunted house and that general autumn feel in the air. The thing that bothered me is, the last time I went, I made a 10 PM reservation 3 weeks in advance (was on a weekend night). They recommend you arrive at least an hour ahead of time (in order to peruse thier gift/food wares I assume). So when we got there (at 9:00), they were still calling the 7:45 reservations!!!! My bf and I were steaming, but we did get on faster than we though since I guess a lot of people didnt show up. It just seemed pretty disorganized in the "holding pen" before the hayride. They must make a fortune there is all I can say! It's over a hundred dollar night for a family though..just seemed a tad pricey.

_____________________
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10049


----------



## FireItUpXTC (Aug 27, 2004)

wow yea i do remember when i went the first time it did take a while to actually get on the hayride but i went so early in the season this year barely ne one was there. Yeah they really must be bringing in a tonnn of money at $24 a person and no1 ever goes alone to those kinda things, usually couples and groups. i guess ya gotta make ur money when ur only open barely 2 months out of 12. what other attractions do u go to for halloween (if ur big on those kinda things)? since your so close i imagine they wouldnt be too far for me. i'm just loookin for a few good places to go without wasting my money on some of the cheap local haunts.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I know sterling forest (near tuxedo, where they do the renaissance festival) did one. I went to that many years ago (talking about 8 years actually) Was actually more cool than scary at all. The one in Newburgh I never went to, I went to college down there and just driving through newburgh was enough to scare me..lol (If you have been to Newburgh you know what I mean). There are tons of hayride/family type rides in the area, nothing to really scare though unfortunately. I remeber as a kid going to a fantastic haunted hayride somewhere near danbury Ct, but I cant remember the name of it. You in Rockland County?

_____________________
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10049


----------



## FireItUpXTC (Aug 27, 2004)

yes im in rockland county, stony point to be specific. i regularly go to the Forest Of Fear at sterling forest since its close but not much has changed i guess since u've gone its still more cool than scary, still fun and something to do though. Lol yeah newburgh is pretty crazy, i havent been there except maybe one or two times but i've heard enough stories. i'll have to let u know about the terrordome (www.terrordome.com) after i take a visit. if u think of the name of the hayride near danbury let me know, maybe it'll still be open and i'll have to take a look at that one too!


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I went to RCCC for my associates degree, then on to Mount Saint Mary in Newburgh for my BA, so I know your area and Newburgh well. My bf lives in Northern NJ, I will have to ask him if he knows of any good ones.

_____________________
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10049


----------



## AlmostWicked (Oct 5, 2004)

I have been going to terrordome every year since i entered high school it is best the first time around but i guess all haunted houses are the first time around and newburgh isnt that bad of a town ive lived here my whole life and im fine


----------

